
One SpaceX rocket flight is equal to 395 one-way transatlantic flights - jbotz
https://www.commondreams.org/news/2019/11/13/new-analysis-shows-billionaires-dream-space-tourism-would-be-disaster-emissions
======
hsnewman
Doesn't this depend on the engine in the SpaceX rocket? Their new engines are
methane based, and don't use kerosene.

